# Frozen Deer Blood



## cch0830

I'm looking for some frozen, whitetail deer blood to use for trainging my dog to track. Anybody know where I can get some?


----------



## buckhunter2256

*blood*

it maybe easy to get some hog blood, i would think blood is blood shouldnt matter the animal.


----------



## grouper throat

Fresh road kill LOL


----------



## DeepweR

you got any deer meat in the freezer? if so you got frozen deer blood!


----------



## cch0830

Bump


----------



## grouper throat

Dude, I'm serious. I bet I've passed 3 road kill deer since you posted this thread. As long as they are fresher road kills it should work. I've heard of coon hunters picking up a road kill coon to train coon dogs so you should try to salvage the blood out of a road kill deer.


----------



## Tag-a-long

deep'we R said:


> you got any deer meat in the freezer? if so you got frozen deer blood!



What he said .... you don't need much ... thaw a couple packs of cubed deer.  You dinner and training materials.


----------



## SarahFair

Try a place that raise deer. Some have to die..
Maybe internet order? Maybe a taxadermist...


----------



## cch0830

bryant1 said:


> Dude, I'm serious. I bet I've passed 3 road kill deer since you posted this thread. As long as they are fresher road kills it should work. I've heard of coon hunters picking up a road kill coon to train coon dogs so you should try to salvage the blood out of a road kill deer.



I know! I drive 40 minutes every morning and then every afternoon down old country highways, and I swear to you, now that I have been looking for a fresh killed deer on the side of the road, they are nowhere to be found. I used to see them every day......of course. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## cch0830

SarahFair said:


> Try a place that raise deer. Some have to die..
> Maybe internet order? Maybe a taxadermist...



I've been meaning to call a taxidermist. That's a good idea. Thank you.


----------



## Hawkeye

PM sent


----------



## catalpa

Buy your wife a new car she will find you one.


----------



## Tag-a-long

catalpa said:


> Buy your wife a new car she will find you one.



   You're probably right!


----------



## grouper throat

cch0830 said:


> I know! I drive 40 minutes every morning and then every afternoon down old country highways, and I swear to you, now that I have been looking for a fresh killed deer on the side of the road, they are nowhere to be found. I used to see them every day......of course. Thanks for the info though.



If you're ever south of Tallahassee on US 27 keep looking on the shoulders of the road and you should find a few. They're never around when you want to find one


----------



## cch0830

bryant1 said:


> If you're ever south of Tallahassee on US 27 keep looking on the shoulders of the road and you should find a few. They're never around when you want to find one



My in-laws live in Wakulla and we are down there at least once a month. I'll keep a lookout there too.


----------



## Lowjack

A deer is a Bovine so if you buy a liver of  a cow and blended until it liquifies then put about 12 crushed aspirins in it you have all the unclotted blood you need, I also save the Deer livers for that purpose.


----------



## cch0830

Lowjack said:


> A deer is a Bovine so if you buy a liver of  a cow and blended until it liquifies then put about 12 crushed aspirins in it you have all the unclotted blood you need, I also save the Deer livers for that purpose.



Are you serious? I have never heard of that before. Who the heck taught you that? I want to try it but I want to make sure your not messing with me first.


----------



## Lowjack

cch0830 said:


> Are you serious? I have never heard of that before. Who the heck taught you that? I want to try it but I want to make sure your not messing with me first.



I've being training police dogs, hound dogs and Blood tracking dogs for the last 40 years, no I'm not messing with you.


----------



## cch0830

Lowjack said:


> I've being training police dogs, hound dogs and Blood tracking dogs for the last 40 years, no I'm not messing with you.



Awesome. Thank you so much for the info! So, how does one go about getting a cow liver? Never purchased one.


----------



## Lowjack

cch0830 said:


> Awesome. Thank you so much for the info! So, how does one go about getting a cow liver? Never purchased one.



Butcher stores, going for about 1.99 a LB down here.
Large stores sell them cut and packed frozen , it works just as well.
Get the pup to eat raw liver, small tiny pieces to start, then make a rag dummy which you smear with the blood and play hide and go seek, reward him with the liver when he finds it.
Do it for several weeks until he becomes accustomed to finding the blood dummy, make the trail longer and longer and weaving so he has to really search, when he becomes an expert on the blood add a few drops of deer training scent, not too much, just enough so he will learn to identified the game you want him to follow.

I recently adopted a 7 month beagle/Basset hound 7 months old , just hours before he was going to be euthanized, I started feeding him liver he loved it, 3 days later I took him to the woods and laid a track about 25 yards, he went crazy tracking it, like he had being doing it for year, by the 8th time he knew what the game was, every time I put the leash on him, he goes crazy sniffing the ground, I also hide the blood dummy in boxes in the yard and he finds it every time, he cost me $65 to adopt , best investment I ever made, He is now on blood and deer scent after 2 weeks only, he is like an old hound in a young body, no matter how you try to trick him he finds it, he is tracking the blood scent trail 100-200 yards without missing a beat.
I'm also feeding him raw deer meat.


----------



## cch0830

Lowjack said:


> Butcher stores, going for about 1.99 a LB down here....



Thank you so much!


----------



## cch0830

Lowjack said:


> Get the pup to eat raw liver



Bought some cow liver this weekend. My dog won't eat it. Anything I can do to get her to eat it or do you have another suggestion. Also, did you use a food processor to liquify the liver? I used the blender and added the asprin but it is still really thick.


----------

